# Como verificar una buena conexión del polo a tierra?



## Pots (Feb 4, 2005)

Agradeceria si me pueden ayudar, supuestamente mi equipo tiene un polo a tierra que funciona pero yo quiero verificarlo, ya pedi prestado un tester pero no recuerdo como se prueba exactamente, alguien podria explicarme (si mal no recuerdo es uno en el lado Largo del toma y otro al la tercera pata , pero tampoco se en que escala poner el tester) creo que era menos de 1 un voltio que tenia que arrojar, pero no recuerdo. El tester debe estar en (DCV) ???? y que potencia ????


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Feb 4, 2005)

Hola Pots, 

El procedimiento es: Colocas el tester en la posición de medición de voltaje AC (~) si el tester es auto rango no debes preocuparte por la escala, pero si no entonces ubica la escala en el rango de 200v, coloca una de las puntas en el borne de tierra y con otra pruebas en los otros bornes, si el multimetro marca aproximadamente 115 voltios entonces estas midiendo el voltaje tierra-fase el cual no nos interesa entonces pruebas insertando la punta en el otro borne donde tendremos el voltaje tierra-neutro el cual es mas bajo idealmente de 0.1 a 0.3 aquí puedes bajar la escala del multimetro a 20 o a 2 para que veas con precisión la lectura.

Saludos,

Li-ion.


----------



## Pots (Feb 4, 2005)

gracias li-ion, ya al menos voy por alli, lo unico es que o por mi pulso o por algo, el rango varia full depende como acomode la clavija, pero en general me mostro 120.1 (200) en el largo con tierra y el otro estaba aprox entre 1 y 1.3 en (200) , parece que no es muy bueno me toca ver como lo mejoro , el detalle es que vivo en un edificio y no hay donde enterrar la varilla para hacerlo nuevamente  veamos a ver que se me ocurre gracias de todos modos.


----------



## carlo75 (Feb 5, 2005)

Pots dijo:
			
		

> gracias li-ion, ya al menos voy por alli, lo unico es que o por mi pulso o por algo, el rango varia full depende como acomode la clavija, pero en general me mostro 120.1 (200) en el largo con tierra y el otro estaba aprox entre 1 y 1.3 en (200) , parece que no es muy bueno me toca ver como lo mejoro , el detalle es que vivo en un edificio y no hay donde enterrar la varilla para hacerlo nuevamente  veamos a ver que se me ocurre gracias de todos modos.



Como dijo Li-ion debes bajar la escala a 20V o el mas cercano a esta cifra para tener una lectura mas precisa...


----------

